# Looking to stud my dog



## GlennT7 (Jun 24, 2011)

Looking for someone in th NJ area that has a good female and wants to breed. I have a 6 yr old male with championship working dog breeding


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

opcornhhh no....


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I was thinking we were due for one of these threads.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

You could PM cliffson or see if he posts - I believe he is in NJ and knows lots about breeding.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

GlennT7- Welcome to the forum. You'll find that the folks here love the GSD breed and are rightly opinionated on what qualifies bettering the breed. I'm not sure that requests like yours (first post- looking to stud...) are really _ever_ fruitful, but good luck.

You'll want to check out a couple links such as:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...r/149386-should-i-breed-my-dog-flowchart.html


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

We are passion here on this form about the GSD breed and preserving the standard. Please look into thread called " Resposiable Breeder". Hope this helps you.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Can you post his pedigree?

Oh and his hip and elbow scores too..?


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

DanielleOttoMom said:


> opcornhhh no....


 :rofl: - my thoughts exactly when I read the title of this thread!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Great post, Wildo!


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

Come on, be nice. The object of this forum should be learning, not being critical. Instead of making fun, maybe the more experienced could help the person with some educated advice. Most people that are interested in breeding will want to see your dogs pedigree, titles and health certifications. I agree, please read the thread on being a responsible breeder.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Ok, according to board rules we are not allowed to advertise puppies for sale or dogs for sale. Is it lawful to advertise stud services for sale? 

To the OP, welcome. I am sure you love your dog and think he is great. Maybe he IS great. Your best bet is to hang around and watch, watch who breeds, who does not, who trains in what, what everyone's dogs are like, and then when you find some people who actually might be interested by who they are on the board, to PM them.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Unfortunately for you, stud dogs are a dime a dozen. Many of us have one, and no one is knocking down our doors to breed to them. So don't be surprised if you don't get a response.

One the other hand, if you can give us his registered name, a link to his pedigree, and the results of his hip and elbow xrays, you MIGHT get a favorable response.


----------



## GlennT7 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hey thanks for the response. I belong to sveral other forums so I can a little poking, got thick skin.
My dog is from Jagermiester kennals, his father was Gustav his pedigree can be seen on thier site. I have plenty of experiance with breeding but it is with race horses not dogs. I also worked for a equine veterenarian for many years so I am not completly naive to the subject. Yeh i figured ther would be plenty of studs out there but I am telling you this is one fine dog, very large and great conformation and temperment. I am not so much looking to make monet but I really want another of his although money wouldn't hurt in this economy. Yeh i wasn't sure if my post would stick because of my lack of posts. I will try and attache pics. I love to show him off.

PS I was at the shutzhound ( bad speller ) thye had in Brick NJ over the weekend, great event. In was put on by Carlos Rohos my dogs breeder. Jack is not trained for that he just my bud but he came along on day 2 and I got an awfull lot of unsoliceted compliments. Any one else attend?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

wildo said:


> GlennT7- Welcome to the forum. You'll find that the folks here love the GSD breed and are rightly opinionated on what qualifies bettering the breed. I'm not sure that requests like yours (first post- looking to stud...) are really _ever_ fruitful, but good luck.
> 
> You'll want to check out a couple links such as:
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html
> ...


Well done Wildo! GlennT7, please read those links :wub:

Many many many of us have wonderful dogs from fantastic lines that we love love love and get tons of compliments on! 

But most of us know that we would NEVER breed because of the information on those above links.

PLUS there are already so many wonderful GSD's out there in shelters in rescues and not enough homes in the USA PERIOD for all those dogs. So to add to the general 'so many dogs/not enough homes' issue we have unless you can do it KNOWING that you will absolutely not add to the problem....it's one of the main reasons I would never breed. 

And when you add to that the knowledge needed to make the best genetic mix with all the serious genetic medical issues in the breed... forget it!

German Shepherd Dog Health Problems

German Shepherd Dog - Breed Specific Healthcare Issues

GSD Health Problems - German Shepherd Health Problems

German shepherd dog information: Common Genetic Disorders in German Shepherd Dog

German Shepherd Dog Medical Conditions


----------



## TriadGSD (Feb 19, 2011)

i have a neutered male He just wants laid thats all.


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

There are several things that people/breeders/owners of bitches will want to know before even considering your dog to sire a litter. 

What Kennel Club is your dog registered with (AKC/UKC/CanKC)?

Has your dog been medically cleared? meaning does your dog have OFA and other health testing certifications to clear your dog of hereditary degenerative diseases that commonly effect this breed?

Does your dog have any training tittles? Been temperament tested?

What exactly do you bring to the table with your dog and why do you feel he should be bred?

I may have forgotten something, but these are the heavy hitters.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

TriadGSD said:


> i have a neutered male He just wants laid thats all.


 
very crude but made me laugh out loud none the less


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

GlennT7 said:


> Yeh i figured ther would be plenty of studs out there but I am telling you this is one fine dog, very large and great conformation and temperment. I am not so much looking to make monet but I really want another of his


If you want another dog like him, why not go back to the same breeder and get a pup from the same bloodline?

If your dog isn't titled, OFA'd, koer'd, etc. no responsible, ethical bitch owner is going to take you seriously. The only people who will be interested in breeding to your dog are BYB's, with bitches that they haven't bothered to x-ray, title, or anything else. You wouldn't want a puppy out of a mediocre bitch, would you?

There are SO many nice males out there that ARE titled and everything else, why would anyone breed to your dog? He may be a very nice dog with good temperament and bloodlines, but unless you prove his breedworthiness through health testing and titles, I would see little reason for anyone to take a proven breedworthy bitch to him.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

did you spell your dog's sire's name incorrectly? Is he Gustl . If so you need to be careful how he is bred -- with Crok Erlenbusch and Sagus Busecker Schloss you can't afford to go into any line that is unstable or too high in sharp dogs .

go back to Carlos Rojas and ask him if he is interested , or to find a suitable female for him.

Not only does the match need to be good , you have to be able to place that type of dog into homes. 

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------

